# New to cichlids - Need opinions/advice on stocking 55g



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I just joined Cichlid-Forum four days ago when I set up my new tank, but I've been researching and reading posts on here for hours at a time since then. I already have a tropical tank, but I've always admired the beauty of the cichlids every time I've seen them in the store. Now that I've finally talked hubby into getting a 2nd bigger aquarium and setting it up, I can't wait to stock it with some of these gorgeous fish. I would like for this to be an all male peacock/hap tank. I will be happy to receive any information, recommendations, opinions, etc. that ya'll can give me on how best to achieve this.

*Tank Setup*:
55g measuring approx. 48"x12"x20".
For the filtration, an AquaClear 70 and an Aqueon QuietFlow 20.
For heating, an Aqueon 150w submersible heater. Water temperature has been consistent at 78 degrees F.
For substrate, cleaned pool filter sand.
- No rocks or hardy live plants as of yet.

*Cycling:*
After adding sand, water was added from tap which is hard (300+ ppm) and has a high Ph (between 7.8 - 8.4).
A conditioner/de-chlorinator was added. Waited 24 hours to make sure chlorine was at 0.
I took the existing filter media (AquaClear foam and BioMax) from the AquaClear 50 I have on my tropical tank and swapped it with the filter media from the 70. I will wait about a week before switching it back to make sure enough BB has been established on the new filter.
Added bottled BB.
This morning (day 4), I added the 6 black skirt tetras from my tropical tank into the new tank. They survived very well in my tap water before I switched that tank over to RO water. They seem to be very tough little fish and the move hasn't made them lose their appetite.
I will continue checking water parameters daily until optimal conditions are reached.

*Plans:*
I did not want to buy from the local pet stores because their stock is very limited and often not labeled well on mixed tanks (such as a label reading "Mixed African Cichlids") . After researching online suppliers, I finally decided on one here in my state that has gotten great reviews on here. When I finally place my order, it will be for 2"-3" sexed males that grow to a a maximum size of 6" or under. If anyone has any input or experience with the species I have listed below or know that the species don't play well together, I would greatly appreciate it.

Lake Malawi:
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi) "Blue Neon"
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue) Supplier has it listed as a "Regal"
Aulonocara maylandi "Sulfur Head Peacock"
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara) "Flametail Peacock" Supplier has it listed as a "Mdoka"
Copadichromis sp. Mloto Undu "Mloto Ivory Head"

Lake Victoria:
Haplochromis sp. ruby "Ruby Green" 
Not sure if it's an albino version of Haplochromis sp. Kyoga flameback "All Red Kyoga" OR Haplochromis sp. flameback "Flameback" Supplier just has it listed as "Albino Flameback"

I'm not sure how well the species from different lakes will get along, but temperament and required tank parameters are pretty much the same. I'm also not sure if some of them look too much alike to be in the same tank. Last question... how many should or could I add at once on this initial order.

Thanks for reading my long post. Hopefully there's someone out there who can help answer some of my questions.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Why are you thinking Malawian's and not tangs. In my opinion they have much more interesting behavior and they can be set up as much more of community. Also I wouldn't recommend removing all the filter material from you established tank. Leave the bio media and bring the sponge over to the new tank. Put the sponge along with the new biomedia into the filter. Start dosing as per the cycling method on this forum using ammonia and keep an eye on your parameters. Just did a new tank using this method and had the cycle done in under 2 weeks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. I have always put a new tanks filter on an existing tank for a week, and then moved it to the new tank... never had a cycle issue.

2. The maylandi may not colour up, and the Victorians are hit and miss in a mixed male tank.

3. If you can get them all at once, and your tank is fully cycled, go ahead.

If you PM me your supplier, I can try and find a mix of fish that might work for you.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyphound said:


> Why are you thinking Malawian's and not tangs. In my opinion they have much more interesting behavior and they can be set up as much more of community. Also I wouldn't recommend removing all the filter material from you established tank. Leave the bio media and bring the sponge over to the new tank. Put the sponge along with the new biomedia into the filter. Start dosing as per the cycling method on this forum using ammonia and keep an eye on your parameters. Just did a new tank using this method and had the cycle done in under 2 weeks.


Thanks for replying.

I guess one reason I chose Malawians over Tangs is because when I looked at the different species on the supplier's website, the Malawians grabbed my attention more. I'm not sure if it's the case with all Tangs, but the ones shown on the website had limited coloration (mostly brown, orange and yellow). I am still very open to what I finally end up stocking with, so if you can recommend some colorful Tang that get along, I will look into them more.

I used both the sponge and bio media since I was moving it to a bigger tank that would be needing more BB. The established tank that I took it from still has all the water, decorations and gravel that should contain enough BB to sustain it until I switch it back. The parameters on my tropical tank have stayed the same despite the fact that the BB in the filter had been removed.

Would you still recommend dosing the tank with ammonia even with the black skirts in there? Or are you saying to remove them and then start dosing?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. I have always put a new tanks filter on an existing tank for a week, and then moved it to the new tank... never had a cycle issue.
> 
> 2. The maylandi may not colour up, and the Victorians are hit and miss in a mixed male tank.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely looking for a lot of color, so if I need to switch some species around to achieve that effect, I will.
Currently, all the ones on the list are showing in stock, but who knows if they still will be when the tank finishes cycling.
I will send you a PM with the supplier's name and website.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Some other fish to consider... red cap lethrinops. Taiwan Reef Steveni... yes, can get to 8", but 6" is more normal. Maybe a single leleupi as well.

I wonder how an albino Eureka would do... a normal one would be too aggressive.. perhaps the albino less so.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> Some other fish to consider... red cap lethrinops. Taiwan Reef Steveni... yes, can get to 8", but 6" is more normal. Maybe a single leleupi as well.
> 
> I wonder how an albino Eureka would do... a normal one would be too aggressive.. perhaps the albino less so.


I do like the look of the Red Cap Lethrinops.

According to the species profiles, both the Taiwan Reef and the Albino Eureka show 7" for max size. The Taiwan Reef is similar in color to the Flametail on my list... do you think that would cause extra aggression? Albino Eureka shows as mildly aggressive to aggressive, so at least it's not extremely aggressive, but I'm not sure if I'd want to add it. The supplier also shows an Albino Sunshine, but I don't know the scientific name to look it up.

The only size available from the supplier for the Leleupi is small, so it's probably unsexed. Would that cause a problem?

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Albino sunshine is either Maleri Island, or Baenschi...

Leleupi gender won't matter, given it won't breed with anything in the tank.

I doubt the Taiwan Reef will have issues with the flametail.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> Albino sunshine is either Maleri Island, or Baenschi...
> 
> Leleupi gender won't matter, given it won't breed with anything in the tank.
> 
> I doubt the Taiwan Reef will have issues with the flametail.


Do you think an Albino Sunshine would be a better choice than an Albino Eureka with my current list since it would be slightly smaller and less aggressive?

What would be the maximum number to have in this size tank completely stocked?

Your advice has really broadened my options for what I will be able to stock my tank with. Going through all the species, I was afraid to pick some of them because I assumed there may be compatibility issues.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it were me... I'd get both Albinos... see what works, don't be afraid... even if you stock with the same stocking that worked for 10 people, no guarantees it will for you. Have a hospital/isolation tank ready. Somebody is going to be a boss of the tank. I would get a Scieanochromis fryeri as well... can't remember if that is on the list, but a great fish. Some of mixing all male, is trial and error.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> If it were me... I'd get both Albinos... see what works, don't be afraid... even if you stock with the same stocking that worked for 10 people, no guarantees it will for you. Have a hospital/isolation tank ready. Somebody is going to be a boss of the tank. I would get a Scieanochromis fryeri as well... can't remember if that is on the list, but a great fish. Some of mixing all male, is trial and error.


So many choices. 

I'm now looking at about 12 different species, so my list has almost doubled. I may have to narrow it down more if that's too many to add at once or to have total. I'm still not sure at what number my tank will be maxed at.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Backing up just a smidgen...

Definitely want to remove the tetras when dosing ammonia. Now that you're looking into more fish for the tank, cycling with ammonia would be a good idea. You'll be well on your way with media from the other tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Gemynii said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > If it were me... I'd get both Albinos... see what works, don't be afraid... even if you stock with the same stocking that worked for 10 people, no guarantees it will for you. Have a hospital/isolation tank ready. Somebody is going to be a boss of the tank. I would get a Scieanochromis fryeri as well... can't remember if that is on the list, but a great fish. Some of mixing all male, is trial and error.
> ...


I would think you will end up with 8-10 fish in the end, but not all will survive, nor thrive, so just naturally if you start with 12, you will drop down a bit.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for the help! I'll keep ya'll posted on the progress.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Just an update...

Tank has been set up for 3 weeks now. And my current tank parameters are:
pH - 8.0
GH - 300+ ppm
KH - 200+ ppm
Chlorine - 0 ppm
Nitrate - <10 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Ammonia - 0 ppm

I think I'm about there. 

I also have plants and rocks in the aquarium now:










I would appreciate any opinions on the setup.

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

The lucky bamboo may cause you issues because the leaves are not supposed to be under water. I had one in a beta tank once that caught a fungus and transferred it to the beta and he died


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Aaron S said:


> The lucky bamboo may cause you issues because the leaves are not supposed to be under water. I had one in a beta tank once that caught a fungus and transferred it to the beta and he died


I'll definitely keep an eye on it. I've had a piece in my tropical tank for months with no issues, but I'd rather throw out the bamboo than lose fish.

Thanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks pretty good. Still going all male?


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Looks pretty good. Still going all male?


Yes, still planning on going all male. A couple that I ordered are small and unsexed, so they may turn out to be female, though. 
I don't believe there will be an issue with trying to breed if they are, in fact, female since they are completely different species from the rest. 
The order I placed will be shipped next Wednesday and delivered next Thursday. Here's a copy of the order:

Chiwindi Peacock Medium - Sex: Male 
Regal Medium - Sex: Male 
Albino Sunshine Medium - Sex: Male 
Mdoka Medium - Sex: Male 
Leleupi Small 
White Lab Small 
Likoma Island Mloto Medium - Sex: Male 
Tomato Hap Sp 35 Medium - Sex: Male 
Ruby Green Medium - Sex: Male 
Red Cap Lethrinops Medium - Sex: Male 
Taiwan Reef Medium - Sex: Male

Medium are 2"-3"
Small are 1.5"-2"

I also have another smaller tank set up and ready in case I need to isolate any of the fish. 
I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that they all get along, but I'm prepared to separate those that don't.

*** Can I get suggestions from anyone on what I should replace the lucky bamboo with? After reading the comment from Aaron S, I'm worried about having it in there. I'd like to have some kind of live plant that has some height to it. ***

Thanks!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try anubias to replace the bamboo. It shouldn't be eaten and its easy to grow. Just tie it to a rock instead of planting it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some have success using vallisneria. That would add height and compliment the anubias well.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

james1983 said:


> Try anubias to replace the bamboo. It shouldn't be eaten and its easy to grow. Just tie it to a rock instead of planting it.





Iggy Newcastle said:


> Some have success using vallisneria. That would add height and compliment the anubias well.


I have one anubias mid-ground in the tank now that is thriving. I may look into getting more. The vallisneria would definitely give me the height I'd like for the background if I'm able to find some to buy.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I thought I give another update with photos.

I replaced the lucky bamboo in the tank with some more anubias. I also added a few small vallisneria in the front until they are big enough to put in the background. My cichlids were actually shipped sooner than I thought they would be. The supplier's website said they would be going out of town and not shipping orders until August 15th, but I guess he decided to ship my order before he left since I received them on August 7th. So far, they seem to be thriving and getting along. There's some chasing now and then, but nothing that's really aggressive. Right now, the Tomato Hap (Species 35) seems to be the dominate one in the tank since the others allow him to eat first and move out of a hiding spot when he wants it. Fortunately, he doesn't pick or nip at any of the others. He and the Ruby Green are the two that are always at the front of the tank checking me out when I walk by or stop to look at them. The Ruby Green is the mildest tempered of the bunch, but he will actually eat food right from my fingers at feeding time. I wish I had taken pictures of each of them as I put them in the tank because the bags were labeled with the species. However, since I didn't, there are 3 that I am unsure of which species they are.

Here are a *BUNCH* of pics of the tank and stock. I took them with my phone, so I apologize for the quality. Also, please ignore the little scratches on the glass:


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the red cap, but he will probably not color up to his potential with out some females. I have had mine for over a year and he only developed some faint sheen and some slight dorsal fin coloration. I moved him to a different tank and added 3 females...he is really started to show the beautiful coloration he deserves.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

[/img][/img]


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

The red cap is one of the ones I can't identify now that it's out of the labeled bag. The ones I'm not sure of are in pictures (from the top) 8 lower fish, 14 and 17.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

i believe picture 8 and 9 and a blurry 10


----------



## Gemynii (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you. That's what I thought that one was, but I wasn't too sure. I appreciate the identification.


----------



## CichlidKeeperOffical (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys im new to this forum group...


----------

